# איך מחייגים?



## Reshef 914 (16/12/06)

איך מחייגים? 
חבר טוב שלי עבר לפני שבועיים לקווינס,NY, ויש לי את המס' נייד שלו... איך אני יכול לחייג אליו מקו בזק נייח? איך אני יכול לחייג אליו מפלאפון בחברת פלאפון? ומה האופצייה הכי זולה (בלי כוונה לסקייפ או משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## EddieNY (16/12/06)

חיוג לארה"ב 
ראשית אתה צריך לחייג את הקידומת לשיחה בין-לאומית של אחת החברות  (012/013/014/015), אח"כ את קוד המדינה (ארה"ב 1), ולאחר מכן את מספר הטלפון (לדוגמא:718-555-5555). שיחה מסלולארי כמעט תמיד תהיה יקרה יותר (אם הטלפון שלך בכלל פתוח לשיחות בין-לאומיות). הכנס לאתרים של החברות המספקות שיחות בין לאומיות (בזק בין לאומי/ ברק ועוד.) והשווה מחירים. דוגמא לחיוג לארה"ב: 015-1-718-555-5555


----------



## mike76tlv (16/12/06)

לא לשכוח את 018 
המחירים הכי זולים למחייגים מזדמנים (כלומר ללא צורך בתוכנית/מנוי). אם כן מתחייבים - יש יותר זולות.


----------



## billc (17/12/06)

סקייפ זה חינם לשיחות בארה"ב 
עד סוף השנה, למה שלא תנצל את זה?


----------



## adamgur (17/12/06)

חוץ מסקייפ ישנה עוד אופציה חינמית 
billc אני משתמש כבר כמה חודשים בשירות שנקרא SPIKKO, דרך השירות קיבלתי מספר מקומי בישראל ואני מתקשר לכל הטלפונים בעולם ללא תשלום כלשהו, אין צורך להכניס כרטיס אשראי ואין צורך לשלם לעולם על השיחות או הנכנסות. הנקודה הבעייתית היא שהצורה היחידה שניתן להירשם לשירות שלהם היא על ידי הזמנה מחבר רשום. אדם אגב אם אתה רוצה להירשם שלך לי הודעה בפרטי ואני אשלח לך זימון


----------



## Mירב (18/12/06)

jajah.com


----------



## adamgur (18/12/06)

ב- Jajah את לא מקבלת מספר טלפון... 
אני משתמש בשירות שנקרא spikko (www.spikko.com קיבלתי מספר מקומי וכל השיחות הם בחינם לעומת Jajah שבה לא כל השיחות הם חינם(טלפונים סלולאריים וכו') אגב לידע כללי כדי לקיים את שירותי ה"חינם" שלהם הם  צריכים כ70% אנשים משלמים על מנת לאפשר ל30% מהמשתמשים לדבר בחינם ולכן כל שיחה את לא בטוחה האם היא בתשלום או לא. JaJah עושים שירות מצויין אבל אני אישית מרוצה הרבה יותר עם Spikko


----------



## Mירב (18/12/06)

לא בדקתי את ספיקו אז אין לי דיעה 
אבל חייבת לתקן אותך: עם ג'אג'ה אתה תמיד יודע אם השיחה היא חינם או לא, לפני החיוג, פשוט כי כתוב לך ואפילו מסומן בירוק אם חינם ובשחור אם בתשלום...


----------



## adamgur (18/12/06)

הייתי משתמש פעיל של Jajah ... 
היה לי חשבון ב-Jajah עם10 $  שטענתי לתוכו,  התקשרתי בעזרתו מאוסטרליה למקומות אחרים ולא מעט פעמים רק בסיום השיחה גיליתי שחייבו אותי על השיחה...(יכול להיות שהם שיפרו את זה,כבר חודשיים לא השתמשתי בהם) ואם כבר מדברים על שירות בתשלום אז נוכחתי לגלות שהמחירים שלהם יקרים בהשוואה למחירים של skype אגב בגלל כל הסיבות האלו חיפשתי שרותים אחרים והגעתי, בעקבות הזמנה מחבר, לספיקו שאני אישית מאוד מרוצה מהם (כל השירותים שלהם הם באמת ובתמים בחינם).   מקווה שהצלחתי לעזור לך


----------



## shaffavi (19/12/06)

שתי שאלות והערה 
1 - האם מספר הטלפון המקומי הוא נייח או סלולרי? מה הקידומת? בכל מקרה, ההערכה שלי היא שהמחיר שבזק או חברות הסלולר גובות עבור דקת שיחה "מקומית" בימינו הרבה יותר גבוה ממה שעולה לסיים דקת שיחה (כלומר - לשלם לחברת הטלפון המקומית באיזור היעד) ברוב המקומות בעולם. ספיקו להערכתי מתחלקים עם בזק ברווח. אתה כותב: "כל השירותים שלהם הם באמת ובתמים בחינם" אבל השיחה המקומית בישראל כן עולה למשתמש כסף. המון שנים כבר אין לי טלפון בישראל כך שאני לא בטוח כמה אבל מין הראוי שאם אתה ממליץ עליהם אז תפרט. 2 - האם אתה מרויח דקות שיחה לחשבונך כאשר אתה מצרף אחרים? אני מבין שהתשובה לשאלה זו היא חיובית, והייתי מצפה שתציין גם את זה. אז מדובר במעין פירמידה, וזו בעצם ההזמנה שציינת שצריך. לסיום - יש כיום בארצות הברית דרך להתקשרות חינמית לחלוטין לישראל ללא צורך במחשב ללא צורך בהרשמה כלשהיא ללא צורך בכלום. פשוט מחייגים 712-945-1111 ומשם לישראל. כמובן שרצוי להשתמש בסלולרי אחרת משלמים לונג דיסטנס. בהחלט יתכן שספיקו זו אופציה טובה במקומות מחוץ לארצות הברית. לא בדקתי.


----------



## Mירב (19/12/06)

מה זה המספר הזה../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo70.gif


----------



## shaffavi (19/12/06)

אהם../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo70.gif  תנסי ותראי זה לא נושך.


----------



## ranshe (19/12/06)

מספר מירס 
ב-skippo (וגם speex) מקבלים מספר של מירס ושלוחה. אני מסכים שבהרבה מקרים שיחה לסלולר ישראלי עולה אותו דבר או יותר משיחה לארה"ב. אבל - יש מקומות ששיחה לחו"ל חסומה ולסלולר לא, ויש אנשים שבראש שלהם שיחה לחו"ל יותר יקרה, והעובדות לא ממש משנות להם (לצערי חלק מהחברים שלי כאלה). Having said that, אני יכול להגיד שהאתר של skippo נראה חובבני מאוד, ושל speex יותר טוב. מצד שני, skippo נותן דקות שיחה יוצאת ע"י הפניית חברים, ב-speex זה בתשלום. מצד שלישי, זה שיחות דרך המחשב מצד רביעי, לפחות ל-speex ניתן לקנות מתאם AIX2 (או IAX2, אני תמיד מתבלבל) וככה להחזיק טלפון "רגיל" ישראלי בבית, למי שזה עושה לו את זה.. דבר אחרון - אין לי קשר לשירות או לממליץ המקורי, למעט זה שקיבלתי ממנו הזמנה לשירות.


----------



## adamgur (20/12/06)

צר לי ranshe אתה פשוט טועה ומטעה... 
אחרים.... **** עלות השיחה מהארץ למספר כלשהו בארה"ב הם :    א. עלות זמן אויר (43 אגורות) + 44 אגורות (לספק בינלאומי 013) = 87 אגורות כאשר אתה מחייג מסלולאר למספר כלשהו בארה"ב    ב. עלות קו בזק (12 אגורות) + 44 אגורות (לספק בינלאומי 013) = 56 אגורות כאשר אתה מחייג מטלפון קוי למספר כלשהו בארה"ב   **** לעומת זאת כאשר אתה מחייג למספר סלולארי בישראל מבזק העלות שלך היא 36 אגורות ומסלולארי העלות שלך היא 52 אגורות כך שתמיד יותר זול להתקשר למספר סלולארי ישראלי (שלא נדבר על הנוחות) וישנם אי דיוקים נוספים: 1. גם ב- spikko ניתן לקנות מתאם (אני משתמש ב- IAXY שמחובר לטלפון הרגיל שלי בביתי באוסטרליה) 2. אישית אני חושב שהעיצוב של spikko הוא הרבה יותר פונקציונאלי ומשדר אלי הרבה יותר נוחות. 3. זה השירות הראשון שאני נתקלתי בו שהוא * באמת ובתמים חינמי וניתן לקבל ולהתקשר לכל מספר טלפון בחינם ולא מסתיר כל טריק או שטיק בחובו (עיין ערך Jajah). צריך לקרוא את המניפסט של spikko  כדי להיוכח שהם לא עוד סתם ספק תקשרות אלא התארגנות של חברים אשר חרטה על דגלה לשנות מפת התקשורת, וחברים, לאחר שאני משתמש בהם כבר בחודש וחצי האחרונים הגעתי למסקנה שאני מאמין להם שזו כוונתם!! http://www.spikko.com/Manifest.aspx בכל מקרה אין לי שום קשר לאתר ואני לא מייצג את אתר הוא מישהו מבעליה, חשוב היה לי בתור משתמש מרוצה לתקן את האי דיוקים שאני מאמין שנעשו בתום לב*


----------



## הלוואי והייתי חתול (20/12/06)

אההם 
זה גם לא נכון לגמרי אני גר כאן כבר יותר משש שנים ואמא שלי מעולם לא שילמה יותר מ-50 אגורות לדקה, ובדר"כ הרבה פחות. תמיד תמיד תמיד יש איזשהו מבצע. בנוסף, ה-36 אגורות שכתבת כשיחה מבזק לסלולאר זה גם לא נכון, כי זה רק דמי הקישוריות. דקה מבזק לסלולאר עולה 45 אגורות בישראל. באמת שלא ברור לי על איזה טריקים או שטיקים אתה כותב בעניין Jajah, מאז שהתחברנו אליהם, לא שילמנו אגורה על שיחות טלפון, ובאמת שמדברים מכל טלפון, לא משהו שעובד על מתאם ומתחבר למחשב ושותה לי את הרוחב פס...


----------



## Mירב (20/12/06)

חתול! ומה אתה אומר על המספר הזה?  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=712-945-1111+&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## ranshe (20/12/06)

מה רע במקור? 
עוד לא ניסיתי - http://www.futurephone.com/


----------



## adamgur (20/12/06)

דמי הקישוריות הם 26 אגורות... 
דמי הקישוריות הם 26 אגורות... + 10 - 12 אגורות מבזק = 36 - 38 אגורות שהם יותר זולים אפילו מה50 אגורות שאתה מדבר אליהם. לגבי Jajah יכול להיות שאני מחמיר איתם אבל אותי אישית זה עיצבן שקניתי קרדיט של 10USD וגיליתי במספר שיחות שחייבו אותי למרות שהשיחה הייתה אמורה חינמית. לגבי רוחב הפס שאתה מדבר עליו הוא זניח 16Kbit per second בעוד שבטח פס האינטרנט שלך הוא יותר גדול מ 500K (upstream  ו64kbit  downstream כך שרוחב הפס שלך לא נשתה....


----------



## VUnderground (20/12/06)

לדעתי אתה לא עושה את החשבון נכון 
אני מדבר עם הוריי (אמנם מצ'כיה, איני יודע מה מחירי השיחה מארה"ב) ועל כל דקה שהם משלמים 45 אגורות, אני מדבר דקה בחינם. כלומר, עלות דקת התקשרות ביננו היא 22.5 אגורות. חוץ מזה, הזמנתי מספר חברים ועל כל חמש דקות שהם מכניסים יש לי דקה אחת בחינם. בקיצר, יותר חינם מספיקו לא מצאתי.


----------



## Pissaro (20/12/06)

תמונה אחת שווה 1000 מילים 
אני כבר משתמש 3 שבועות, אני מקבל שיחות, אני מוציא שיחות אני אישית מאוד מרוצה.


----------



## michaelshimoni (20/12/06)

תסלחו לי חברים, אבל אני לא מבין... 
על מה הויכוח. אני משתמש במערכת ספיקו כבר זמן מה ואני מאוד מרוצה.אפילו הקדשתי כמה קטעים בבלוג על נוחות השימוש.


----------



## adamgur (20/12/06)

כמה תשובות ותיקונים 
1. בתור משתמש של ספיקו אתה לא מתבקש לשלם שום תשלום, לראיה אתה אפילו לא מתבקש להכניס כרטיס אשראי. אתה קצת מתבלבל כי כאשר אתה מקבל מספר מקומי בישראל, אכן אנשים שמתקשרים אליך (והדגש הוא על אנשים שמתקשרים אליך) משלמים על השיחה בדיוק באותה הצורה שהם היו משלמים על חיוג לכל מספר אחר בישראל אבל אתה כמשתמש בספיקו לא נדרש להוציא ולו אגורה שחוקה אחת עבור שיחות נכנסות או שיחות יוצאות. לעומת הדוגמא שאתה נתת על המספר באידהו 712-945XXXXX  ששכחת לציין שאם אתה רוצה לחייג למספר כלשהו דרכם אתה צריך לשלם את השיחה, במידה ואתה לא תושב איידהו, הבינלאומית, או שיחה מקומית במידה ואתה כן תושב אידהו. בין אם העלות היא גבוהה או נמוכה עדיין עבורך היא לא חינמית.   2. מודל הפרמידה הוא רלונטי רק כאשר אתה נדרש להשקיע כסף ולאחר מכן ע"י התארגנות למכור ערכות לבאים בתור וכן הלאה וכן הלאה  (עיין ערךherbalife,UBIPHONE) ולכן במקרה של ספיקו זה בכלל לא רלונטי בגלל: א. אין פה שום מסחר בכסף ואתה או חבריך אינם נדרשים להשקיע כסף ב. הם מאפשרים לך להזמין חברים רק בדרגה אחת כלומר רק אנשים שאתה מזמין ישירות, אתה אינך זכאי לדבר אם החברים שלך הזמינו אנשים אחרים. כך שלצערי מודל הפרמידה שלך לא יכול להתקיים אני מרגיש שאני משמש כדובר שלהם ולא כך צריך להיות הדבר, אני בסך הכל משתמש מאוד מרוצה שגר באוסטרליה... אני חושב שאם היית טורח לקרוא את המניפסט שלהם באתר אולי היית רואה דברים באור אחר כנס ללינק הבא   http://www.spikko.com/Manifest.aspx


----------



## Shlomik66 (20/12/06)

אני לא מומחה בעלויות למיניהן 
לכן קשה להתיחס במדוייק לכל הנתונים שניתנו אני משתמש סקייפ תקופה ארוכה, וכדי להתקשר לארץ מתקשר עם סקייפ אאוט - מחירים נמוכים, אני מרוצה למדי. לגבי ספיקו - נרשמתי לשרות לפני שבוע. בהתחלה לא הבנתי את העניין.  נחמד לקבל מספר בישראל (אני מקווה שישאר ולא יקחו לי אותו), ולהיות זמין לחברים בארץ. בכל פעם שקיבלתי שיחה מישראל, גיליתי שקיבלתי קרדיט של דקות. השיא היה אתמול. דיברתי כמעט ברציפות שלוש שעות לארץ. חצי מהזמן שיחות יוצאות (לבזק, וכן שיחה אחת לאורנג'), וחצי מהזמן שיחות נכנסות, וכל זאת בלא לתת את כרטיס האשראי (שאני לא אוהב לתת....). בקיצור, ההמלצה שלי: לחברים בארץ, אם יש סקייפ לצד השני - מומלץ. לגבי שיחות לטלפונים בארץ, וגם קבלת שיחות, ממליץ בחום על ספיקו שתהיה שנה טובה שלומי


----------

